# 034 motorsports=FAIL...my worst experience in 16yrs of motorsports



## nerdprez (Feb 15, 2010)

ive been building,racing,fixing and driving vvw's and audi's for over 16yrs. recently on my way to work i rocketed my southbend clutch. in a rush and needing a car i called 034 motorsports and ordered a spec stg3+ and 3 inch downpipe without a cat. i paid 500.00 to overnight the parts to ny. well 2 days later i recieved a downpipe with a cat(wrong item) and 5 days late i recieved my clutch. 

i called 034 on numerous occasions and got nothing but the run around. they blamed everyone else including spec on my issue and not taking any blame on the issue. i asked for a credit back on my card or store credit and was told "i was sent a more expensive downpipe so i made out on the deal". really....i made out. i had to pay for a rental car for 5 days and am out $500 on shipping. so actually no!!...then they offered 5-10% off on my next purchase. that would be great but to get my 500 back id need to spend multiple 1000's of dollars to break even. 

so at that i would NEVER purchase from 034 motorsports and highly recommend that anyone who reads this be careful. dont fall victim to a poor company.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

nerdprez said:


> ive been building,racing,fixing and driving vvw's and audi's for over 16yrs. recently on my way to work i rocketed my southbend clutch. in a rush and needing a car i called 034 motorsports and ordered a spec stg3+ and 3 inch downpipe without a cat. i paid 500.00 to overnight the parts to ny. well 2 days later i recieved a downpipe with a cat(wrong item) and 5 days late i recieved my clutch.
> 
> i called 034 on numerous occasions and got nothing but the run around. they blamed everyone else including spec on my issue and not taking any blame on the issue. i asked for a credit back on my card or store credit and was told "i was sent a more expensive downpipe so i made out on the deal". really....i made out. i had to pay for a rental car for 5 days and am out $500 on shipping. so actually no!!...then they offered 5-10% off on my next purchase. that would be great but to get my 500 back id need to spend multiple 1000's of dollars to break even.
> 
> so at that i would NEVER purchase from 034 motorsports and highly recommend that anyone who reads this be careful. dont fall victim to a poor company.


So why not file a claim with your credit card or bank and sent them back the downpipe? Makes sense, no?


----------

